# Looking Back.



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Were the Knicks too quick giving up on Channing Frye?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No, because Frye is still struggling with his weaknesses. It's not like he'll win a lot of games for you.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hell, yes*

So he has weaknesses....big deal. Nobody said he had to be a star...only solid. Given the minutes Curry got, he'd give you more rebounds and 15 points, with the occasional block and assist. He was cheap, in shape, and he's only going to get better. Who on the Knicks doesn't have weaknesses?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

And the team still wouldn't have 30 wins this year. Frye's not the type of big I like. Soft. And his best season is still his rookie season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I with Chan on ths one, we have enough softies on this team. I'm not crying over Frye.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

:raised_ey The only sad thing about Frye being gone is that's the deal that netted us Zach. I'd rather have kept the draft choice, Franchise and Frye, then take on the offensive black hole and his contract.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

frye took a step backwards after his rookie year with the knicks......he put on a ton of muscle and just looked lost his 2nd year....not like he was breaking out and we got rid of him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nice anaylsis*

The guy was hardly soft his rookie year and you don't suddenly grow soft. Doesn't anyone realize he has played for 3 different coaches and 3 different systems in 3 years. Will he be a quality starter? Maybe, maybe not, but at worst he would be a quality big man on the bench with a reasonable salary and a good attitude. I'll still take him over Curry or Zach, any day.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Thomas wouldn't have started him over Randolph or Curry. Frye was good in Larry Brown's system, and he hasn't been as effective with any other coach. He took a step down and never came back up. He's still down there.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Fyre's big problem is that his game isn't versatile nor is it very powerful and overwhelming .

he is basically a poor man's version of Aldridge , he isn't good enough defnsively or reboundingwise to make his living there , he is an offensive player but he isn't so good offensively you would feel comfortable as him being a focal point of your team ...he looked very much like he grow into that in his rookie year but not really anymore.

he was worked hard he has gotten stronger to iprove on his post play but it hasn't really translated to much improved play just yet.

so no the knicks didn't give up on Frye too quick ...if anything they gave up on him 1 season too late.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

frye could average 15/8 easy if starting next year. with nice defense and passing. i would rather have frye than 2 zbo's and 3 curry's. especially at their salaries.

but he is a little soft. i agree you guys could have got alot more for him after his rookie year. too bad isiah had him as "untouchable" lol.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Knick49 said:


> Were the Knicks too quick giving up on Channing Frye?


*Hell Yeah!* 
Channing Frye showed repeatedly under coach Larry Brown that he is best used as Curry's backup. 
The Curry & Frye tandem was fool gold. 
But the Curry & Zach Tandem was the mixture of Oil & Water.
Coach Larry Brown seen the Curry & Frye tandem early in the season and never played the two together the rest of the season. He Played Frye & Butler, Frye & Taylor, Frye & Lee, which gave Frye an outstanding rookie season. 

Frye got injured at the end of his rookie season and was not healed well enough to play in the Summer League Games which indicated that
6.11 Channing Frye was supposed to come off the bench his second season in the league alongside of 6.8 Balkman, 6.5 Crawford, and 5.9 Nate Robinson. *Why?* 
David Lee outstanding overall bigman performance was supposed to START with Curry & Q.Richardson because his hustle energy co-existed with the two frontcourt players to give Marbury & Francis some time to get their act together in the backcourt. 
Having a nonexisting frontcourt of Curry, Frye, and Q.Rich, along with a clueless backcourt of Marbury & Francis presented "TWO" many problems to fix at once.
The Head Coach was clueless of what he was doing for two straight seasons. 

*Having the depth of Channing Frye & Outlaw comming off the bench for the Portland Blazers made the team a .500 season team. 
When was the last time Portland been a .500 team? 
If your answer is before Zach became apart of the team your absolutely right.*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks had the perfect crew of young-players that should all have been on their roster this day (to make a trade for a Super Star like Garnett):* 
Ariza, Butler, Frye, Lee, Nate, Balkman, Collins, Morris, Chandler, and D.Nichols.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *The Knicks had the perfect crew of young-players that should all have been on their roster this day (to make a trade for a Super Star like Garnett):*
> Ariza, Butler, Frye, Lee, Nate, Balkman, Collins, Morris, Chandler, and D.Nichols.


forget nichols, he cant even get PT on a terrible bulls team, freaking thomas gardner (who!?!?) got more PT than him and he played just 4 games........and none of those guys come close to al jefferson, who went back to the TWolves in the garnett deal......and even with jefferson people still feel mcchale ripped the wolves off thanks to an old friend lending a hand.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

nymoorestx said:


> :raised_ey The only sad thing about Frye being gone is that's the deal that netted us Zach. I'd rather have kept the draft choice, Franchise and Frye, then take on the offensive black hole and his contract.


:dancingpadlock:Amen to that!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I honestly think we weren't to quick on giving him up. I feel like this season was his best season so far. I felt like he really improved because this season he had to compete with LaMarcus Aldridge for playing time, whereas when he was still here, he shared some playing time with Lee, but not a significant chunk. So I feel like us trading away Frye was actually a favor to Frye


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I honestly think we weren't to quick on giving him up. I feel like this season was his best season so far. I felt like he really improved because this season he had to compete with LaMarcus Aldridge for playing time, whereas when he was still here, he shared some playing time with Lee, but not a significant chunk. So I feel like us trading away Frye was actually a favor to Frye



It was one of the best things that happen to Channing Frye in the NBA. 
His first meeting up with Nate, Lee, Ariza, and Butler in the Knicks SL games was good for his change from college ball to NBA ball, but the Chaos in the Knicks organization between Brown & Isiah during his rookie season was not good for him or any Knick Player.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Last Year Offseason*

What made so many Knick-Fans optimistic last offseason was not the trade of Zach Randolph, but having the deep long depth of bench players that could pull out a win at the end. 

We expected some improvement of what we seen at the end of the season from 6.6 Rookie PG-Mardy Collins. 

We seen double-double performance from Nate & Balkman in the SL games and they were not even applying half of their effort. 
We also seen the only Bigman the Knicks had in the SL games 6.11 Randolph Morris dominating bigtime on defense and rebounding in his performance which is something that Eddy Curry needs as a tandem partner badly. 
Plus the competitive pair of drafted 6.8 SF & SG Chandler & Nichols who really took the show in the SL games (will Chandler show improvement next season from the performance he showed at the end of this season? or will it be another Mardy Collins thang?). 

And having Mr. David Lee who performance earned him to be the Knicks 2007-8 starting PF from his dominating rebounds and chemistry with starter Curry in the 2006-7 season, gave Knick-Fans alot of optimism last offseason having a healthy David Lee to start the season with on the team whether he started or came off the bench it made know difference he would make the bench depth even deeper with the energy hustle and rebounding Lee & Balkman brang to the court with the enrgy Nate transition game added. 

What did the Knicks give us the first 50 games of the 2007-8 season? try..... Curry, Zach, Lee, Jefferies, Malik, Q.Rich, Crawford, Jones, and Marbury.


----------

